# MY discus



## Discusluv (Dec 24, 2017)

Very nice discus. Your grow out tank is spot on as well. 
Where did you get these discus from?


----------



## OVT (Nov 29, 2011)

Gorgeous.


----------



## GMYukonon24s (May 3, 2009)

Beautiful! I picked up a Discus at a local auction definitely have to get more hopefully they turn out as nice as yours.


----------



## svboyn (Dec 17, 2018)

Wow, such pretty looking. How long did it take you to grow them from 1.5” to 4” ?
thanks


----------



## WetLeaf (Oct 14, 2017)

Those discus are unreal, pattern is amazing. I hope that breeder is selling them somewhere, wow.


----------



## Kubla (Jan 5, 2014)

Beautiful fish. I wish I had the time and ambition to do the maintenance required to keep them.


----------



## Rnasty (Jun 30, 2017)

I can't wait to have the resources to do a discus tank, absolutely beautiful


----------

